# International viewing of American Tivo



## kiadontknow (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm about to head off to Indonesia in a week or so, but am addicted to Dr. Who. Will I be able to stream Dr. Who from my Tivo to Indonesia for the two weeks I'm there? I regularly watch my Tivo at work or out and about, I don't see a reason why it woudln't work. Still, if I can't I'd rather take care of it now then while I'm on the other side of the world.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

It should work just fine. I have streamed from Luxembourg, Dubai, Nairobi, Brasil (Brasilia and Sao Paulo), Mexico City and various places in the US/Canada. As long as you have enough bandwidth from where you will be streaming it should be okay. In the Tivo app settings I see it has the Out-of-home streaming video quality set to Auto which is what I would have had it set to. But worse comes to worse set it to Low if you're not getting enough bandwidth.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have never streamed out of home . I would like to but it just never works. I do have the Xfinity stream app so I can watch TV on that. No mess no fuss


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I almost never have a desire to stream from my TiVo outside the home, but I have tried it a couple of times with my Android devices, and it has worked perfectly. I was actually quite surprised that it was so simple - the app works well, even on an older device that can only run Android 4.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

V7Goose said:


> I almost never have a desire to stream from my TiVo outside the home, but I have tried it a couple of times with my Android devices, and it has worked perfectly. I was actually quite surprised that it was so simple - the app works well, even on an older device that can only run Android 4.


I get the sentiment. Normally I do not stream out of home. But in the case of international business travel where there are limited English speaking channels it is great to be able to login and stream a movie or TV show. I guess with some prep I could download them before I go but most of the travel I do is knee-jerk hop on a plane and go somewhere to solve a problem apparently no one else can solve. So between Tivo and SlingTV (with the black AirTV) I'm covered either way both local and OTT channels.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I wouldn't count on the internet too much in Indonesia. Our company had several customers there, and even getting email through was sketchy at best.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

I lived in India for 3 years - I had very good internet there. However, it was completely impossible to watch anything streaming from the US recorded on a TiVo. My recommendation is if you really enjoy this show - don't ruin it with a crappy streaming experience, just wait until you are home.


----------

